# WW2-era movie "Australia" includes IJN air raid of Port Darwin scene



## CougarKing (16 Nov 2008)

I wonder when it will come out here?

And here's a trailer of it from youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWWOgMuD-C4




> *Luhrmann's 'Australia' epic picks up buzz from Oprah*
> Baz Luhrmann hadn't even finished his much-anticipated outback epic "Australia" when the world heard the news that could make the film a blockbuster -- Oprah Winfrey loves it.
> 
> The acclaimed Australian director was still to put his finishing touches to the movie, which has been beset by production delays and shrouded in secrecy, when the US talkshow queen made her pronouncement.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (4 Dec 2008)

I just watched the movie today. Some of the footage was obviously re-used from the 1970s-made WW2 Pearl Harbor movie "Tora, Tora, Tora" since there I really doubt there were any USN PENNSYLVANIA class battleships at anchor in Port Darwin that day. I did also see one USN four piper destroyer in the harbour along with what appeared to be either a USN MAHAN or FARRAGUT class destroyer.

Overall I liked it. For a love story that I expected to be a movie clone of the recent Disney "Pearl Harbor" movie, it was not dragging and even had some interesting motiffs like the King George character who gave a sort of authentic Aboriginal feel to it.  

Thus, it was not focused solely on the love story between the two main characters of Nicole Kidman and Hugh Jackman, since it also brought to light the plight of the "Stolen Generations" of mixed blood Aboriginal children forced to be sent to mission schools during those days in Australia.


----------



## tdr_aust (17 Dec 2008)

That second post just made me decide to wait till it comes out on DVD and I can rent it.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Dec 2008)

Excellent movie.  Enjoyed it thoroughly. Noticed one slight gaff and that was when they were doing a aerial shot of Darwin after the attack and you could clearly see that the AA gun was plugged and was certainly borrowed from a museum for the movie.


----------

